# edge roll



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

hi can anyone help i just finished my Charity blanket and i cant stop it from rolling I am so pleased as i knit it on my knitting machine using some of the Tuck patterns and it still rolls, :-( :?:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Can you rehang 3 sts and work a worm edging around the blanket? It comes off looking very pretty...


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

kate do you mean eg like a ladder and then pick up with crochet hook.
Sadly its all sewn up 40in x 72in
The roll kinda took the cream off! i hope you know what i mean thanks for the quick reply


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Perfect if its all cast off. Just rehang any 3 sts from the edge, knit 8 rows, leave the 3 sts on needles, rehang next 3 sts from edge on same needles, knit 8 more rows, p/u the next 3 sts from the edge onto same needles K8Rs, repeat all around the entire edge then BO last st. This comes off looking very pretty almost crocheted, scalloped. I learned this worm edge from dianaknits.com someone here posted a link with machine knit edgings recently. Type machine knit edgings in search to view the pie crust edge & the helicopter edge, with the worm edge, you'll find the link...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.yarns-and.com/ShellTrim.htm

here is a site with one of the edges KateWood mentioned and then some others you might like in the future, some of them might also be roll-correcting... the worm edge is the only one i've actually done, but you could try a sample of the others ... have fun...


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Thanks so much ,


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

landofoz said:


> Thanks so much ,


You're Welcome


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

When doing plain knitting, a really nice edge is formed by moving with 3-pronged tool, the 3 edge stitches over one, towards the knitting, on carriage side, and leaving the end empty needle in WP. Knit that row, and do the same thing on the other side. This is done at the beginning of each row and it forms a really nice edging.

I have used this edging for the hem of a side-ways knitted skirt as well and it hangs beautifully. You just need to get into the mode and remember to do it at beginning of each row it if is to be on both sides, but at the beginning of alt rows when it is for a skirt hem. Sounds difficult, but it is so easy and has a great effect. xxx


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

One of the easiest ways is to do a crochet edge even it single crochet it will prevent rolling. Pressing helps but with the tucks they will press down.
Mad


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for this tip, I shall try this no matter what edging I'm going to put on after.


Laurelbee said:


> When doing plain knitting, a really nice edge is formed by moving with 3-pronged tool, the 3 edge stitches over one, towards the knitting, on carriage side, and leaving the end empty needle in WP. Knit that row, and do the same thing on the other side. This is done at the beginning of each row and it forms a really nice edging.
> 
> I have used this edging for the hem of a side-ways knitted skirt as well and it hangs beautifully. You just need to get into the mode and remember to do it at beginning of each row it if is to be on both sides, but at the beginning of alt rows when it is for a skirt hem. Sounds difficult, but it is so easy and has a great effect. xxx


----------



## Debhsmomof4 (Sep 24, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Perfect if its all cast off. Just rehang any 3 sts from the edge, knit 8 rows, leave the 3 sts on needles, rehang next 3 sts from edge on same needles, knit 8 more rows, p/u the next 3 sts from the edge onto same needles K8Rs, repeat all around the entire edge then BO last st. This comes off looking very pretty almost crocheted, scalloped. I learned this worm edge from dianaknits.com someone here posted a link with machine knit edgings recently. Type machine knit edgings in search to view the pie crust edge & the helicopter edge, with the worm edge, you'll find the link...


I hate to sound so dense, but these directions just don't make sense to me (I'm a new mk-er). Do you happen to know of a video of someone doing this so I can see it done? I've checked youtube and haven't found one.

Thanks!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Laurelbee said:


> When doing plain knitting, a really nice edge is formed by moving with 3-pronged tool, the 3 edge stitches over one, towards the knitting, on carriage side, and leaving the end empty needle in WP. Knit that row, and do the same thing on the other side. This is done at the beginning of each row and it forms a really nice edging.
> 
> I have used this edging for the hem of a side-ways knitted skirt as well and it hangs beautifully. You just need to get into the mode and remember to do it at beginning of each row it if is to be on both sides, but at the beginning of alt rows when it is for a skirt hem. Sounds difficult, but it is so easy and has a great effect. xxx


Thanks, Laurelbee. Gonna try it. Used Kate's edge and is really good edge, very pretty.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Did you block it?
Jean


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

go to youtube. I think there is a vidio there
Jean


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Look under Machine Knitting section - I just posted MK - non-roll-afghan-edge. It is an old website but thought someone would learn from this in the future. Ellie in Houston


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> Look under Machine Knitting section - I just posted MK - non-roll-afghan-edge. It is an old website but thought someone would learn from this in the future. Ellie in Houston


thanks Elle but i cant seem to find it , Still loooking


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

landofoz said:


> Ellie in Houston said:
> 
> 
> > Look under Machine Knitting section - I just posted MK - non-roll-afghan-edge. It is an old website but thought someone would learn from this in the future. Ellie in Houston
> ...


Here it is:http://charmknits.com/techniques_trims.htm


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's a video showing the worm edge technique...this is the third of a 3 part 'swirl baby blanket' by Diana Sullivan. The whole thing is worth watching...a really cute blanket and it's easy to boot!






Enjoy!
Julie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

landofoz - Just looked at the two sites at the end of your posting and got into both with no trouble. Ellie


----------



## Debhsmomof4 (Sep 24, 2011)

jkruse1971 - Thank you so much for posting this video! I learn best with videos and this helped tremendously!


----------

